# Not happy



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 20, 2018)

Got home from work today and my 2 yo has let my parrots out.
Lost a yellow crowned amazon and my little pride and joy Dexter my eccie. I can't believe it 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 20, 2018)

Oh dude, that sucks! 

You need to get some locks on your stuff with that little terror around!!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 20, 2018)

Ive got double locks on the doors but he's opened the feed bowls. I don't think dexter will go to far, I'll search the neighborhood again tomorrow 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 20, 2018)

Sorry to hear that mate. Hope you find them both.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Feb 21, 2018)

must be devastating.. As said above hope you find them both


----------



## richyboa72 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ouch not good at all.hope you find them both sheldon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Feb 21, 2018)

Best of luck mate for a quick recovery of them both.

Our little ones can unintentionally cause us some grief... I got home from work at 1:30pm on a Saturday arv back in the summer of 2010 to find my little one playing in the yard with the hose... the good feeling quickly dissipated when I discovered she had washed my brand new black HSV for me... wouldn't have been so bad except she had used a wooden handled wire brush.  
She doesn't get to wash my new 2016 HSV. LOL


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Ive got double locks on the doors but he's opened the feed bowls. I don't think dexter will go to far, I'll search the neighborhood again tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Are you close to where we are? Should we be keeping a lookout?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 21, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Are you close to where we are? Should we be keeping a lookout?


I'm in narre warren nth. 
I'm suprised Dexter even made it to the back fence, flying isn't his thing

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Feb 21, 2018)

Well I really hope you find him!


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 21, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Well I really hope you find him!


Thanks heaps stompsy

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bl69aze (Feb 21, 2018)

Time to lock the kid in a cage ;p 

That being said, in my opinion anything that can be opened to allow access for a bird in AND out, should be locked... including the feed bowl things.

Sucks to hear that  best of luck finding them


----------



## Yellowtail (Feb 21, 2018)

Mate, best of luck finding them. 
I don't have young kids but had to fit locks and spring washers to bowls on my indoor cage, the cockies quickly work out they can pull the bowl out and crawl rat like through the opening.

Just noticed how the photo shows up the dirt, time to go outside for a pressure wash.


----------



## Foozil (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry to hear. Hope you find them soon.


----------



## pythoninfinite (Feb 21, 2018)

Got everything crossed for you buddy...

Jamie


----------



## MANNING (Feb 21, 2018)

Hope you find them or they decide to return soon Sheldon


----------



## pinefamily (Feb 21, 2018)

Any sign of them?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Ive got double locks on the doors but he's opened the feed bowls. I don't think dexter will go to far, I'll search the neighborhood again tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


you have to lock everything,can't trust anyone or anything


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 21, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> Any sign of them?


Nah not yet

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 21, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> I'm in narre warren nth.
> I'm suprised Dexter even made it to the back fence, flying isn't his thing
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You might think flying isn't their thing,We had a galah for over 20 years,never flown but after surgery decided he could fly and never saw him again


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Feb 21, 2018)

He was born with ricketts, he will never be a strong flyer as his spine is bent.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapped (Feb 22, 2018)

Oh that sucks. I hope you get them back, it would be devastating to lose one bird, let alone two.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 2, 2018)

@Sheldoncooper how's the search going? Normally no news is good news but that's not the case here...


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 2, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> @Sheldoncooper how's the search going? Normally no news is good news but that's not the case here...


We found Dexter. He was sitting on the fence at a primary school a few klms away, getting swooped by magpies. Some really nice people rescued him and fed him grapes. They found one of the adds my missus posted. One back one gone i think, but Dexter was my main concern. Thanks aussie

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> We found Dexter. He was sitting on the fence at a primary school a few klms away, getting swooped by magpies. Some really nice people rescued him and fed him grapes. They found one of the adds my missus posted. One back one gone i think, but Dexter was my main concern. Thanks aussie
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yay! So glad he was located!


----------



## richyboa72 (Mar 2, 2018)

That’s really good news Sheldon that you have Dexter back fingers crossed for the other one now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 2, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> Yay! So glad he was located!


Thanks stomps me too. I love that dam bird. He escaped a few years ago too, flew up into a big gum tree in the next street, i think he was up that high he was to frightened to move. I had to get a big extendable ladder just to get to him, By the time i got up there he was shaking and slowly took sideways steps till he got to me. He's an idiot

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Thanks stomps me too. I love that dam bird. He escaped a few years ago too, flew up into a big gum tree in the next street, i think he was up that high he was to frightened to move. I had to get a big extendable ladder just to get to him, By the time i got up there he was shaking and slowly took sideways steps till he got to me. He's an idiot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


It's pretty incredible that birds form that kind of relationship with a person. It kinda makes me want one... however my mum used to have birds and every single one of them hated me... used to try to bite me each time I walked past..


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 2, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> It's pretty incredible that birds form that kind of relationship with a person. It kinda makes me want one... however my mum used to have birds and every single one of them hated me... used to try to bite me each time I walked past..


Yeh they seem to form a close bond with one person, Dexter seems to annoy everyone else in the house but he won't stir me up. However i was feeding him with a syringe before he had feathers. He even messes with the dogs head, there extremely smart he runs rings around the dog. No one can eat in our house unless they share with him. If u take 2 mouthfuls in a row he will nip your ear to let u know your not sharing properly 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 2, 2018)

Sheldoncooper said:


> Yeh they seem to form a close bond with one person, Dexter seems to annoy everyone else in the house but he won't stir me up. However i was feeding him with a syringe before he had feathers. He even messes with the dogs head, there extremely smart he runs rings around the dog. No one can eat in our house unless they share with him. If u take 2 mouthfuls in a row he will nip your ear to let u know your not sharing properly
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You should definitely get some videos of that... he sounds like a real character!


----------



## pinefamily (Mar 2, 2018)

Great news mate. As sad as it is that you haven't found the other one yet, I know finding your eckie will cheer you up.
They sure do attach themselves to one person. Our guy, Tex, is my wife's little darling; he tolerates me because he knows that if she's not home he won't get fed if he starts biting and carrying on. That doesn't mean he doesn't give me the odd nip, lol. Your stories sound just like our Tex. He starts squawking when it rains, despite being under the verandah. Not bad for a tropical parrot. And he is dead scared of the magpies who land on our lawn.
Stompsy, they are indeed little characters. Some of the things he says, I swear it sounds just like my wife.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 2, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> You should definitely get some videos of that... he sounds like a real character!


I had a video of him snoring.
Zzzzzzz. A short break zzzzzzzzz ............zzzzzzzzz. i use to lie in bed laughing. Now he hums songs when he's tired

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SpottedPythons (Mar 2, 2018)

When I lost my Quaker, she was sitting in a tree. At first, she was terrified, but then when she saw us, she settled down in a comfortable spot and started preening. As long as she can see us, she reckons she's safe. We caught her afterwards - she stepped up and started talking like it was a normal day.
[doublepost=1519942369,1519941831][/doublepost]ZZZZZZZ.... afterwards.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 2, 2018)

pinefamily said:


> Great news mate. As sad as it is that you haven't found the other one yet, I know finding your eckie will cheer you up.
> They sure do attach themselves to one person. Our guy, Tex, is my wife's little darling; he tolerates me because he knows that if she's not home he won't get fed if he starts biting and carrying on. That doesn't mean he doesn't give me the odd nip, lol. Your stories sound just like our Tex. He starts squawking when it rains, despite being under the verandah. Not bad for a tropical parrot. And he is dead scared of the magpies who land on our lawn.
> Stompsy, they are indeed little characters. Some of the things he says, I swear it sounds just like my wife.


He sounds just like Dexter.
He will gently nip the missus and if she doesn't respond he will slowly bite down harder until he gets a response. In the mornings hes calls dad. And it sounds just like my son, I'll go in my sons room and say whats up mate and he's fast asleep. And then the bird starts laughing from the kitchen. He smashed 2 plates and a cup not long ago, he sits on the kitchen bench and pushes everything off thats not food, he does my head in. He will sit on my shoulder, start bobbing his head open his mouth and try and stick all his regurgitated food in my gob, there just like children, one minute your laughing the next your telling him off

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 2, 2018)

if I ever get a bigger place and more time I’d definitely look into getting one because they sound like a lot of work.


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Mar 2, 2018)

Glad to hear that mate! Hope the magpies didn't tag him too much.


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 2, 2018)

Stompsy said:


> if I ever get a bigger place and more time I’d definitely look into getting one because they sound like a lot of work.


They are a bit of work but not to bad. They like to be involved in the family. In saying that if u can give them 30 mins to an hour a day there happy. I would highly recommend getting one thats hand reared and not quite ready to go. If u can spoon feed it one feed a day it will bond with u alot better in my experience.



Aussiepride83 said:


> Glad to hear that mate! Hope the magpies didn't tag him too much.


He is a sook anyway, he was probably sitn on the fence having a good old whinge

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Snapped (Mar 2, 2018)

Such good news that Dexter was found, and nice that he was rescued by good people. FIngers crossed the other one is found too.

He does sound like a character, I used to have an Alexandrine parrot, gorgeous bird, but he was forever trying to feed me, groom me, and bit anyone who tried to come near.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 14, 2018)

Did you end up finding the amazon?


----------



## Sheldoncooper (Mar 14, 2018)

SnakeGirl96 said:


> Did you end up finding the amazon?


No unfortunately 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

